
A Brief History Of: The Therac-25 (Short Documentary) - Kednicma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7gVqBY52MY
======
Kednicma
This is a fresh look at one of the nastiest software engineering disasters
ever. While it was not the deadliest nor the most harmful, it is a great case
for examining what we desire when we ask for our computers to be correctly
programmed.

